# SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Ich habe mir ein SFX Netzteil gekauft da ich mir einen PC zusammenbaue.

Als Anfänger frag ich mich ob ich das 550Watt Sfx netzteil an ein Atx Mainboard befestigen kann?

Gibt es einen Unterschied bei den Kabeln?

Ich weis es gibt einen speziellen Rahmen zur Befestigung.

Will nur wissen ob ich es darf


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Sag uns doch erst mal die Komponenten.
Generell sind die SFX Netzteile eher schlechter bis deutlich schlechter als ATX Netzteile.
Je nachdem, was du dir so gekauft hast, war das entweder doof oder völliger Unsinn.

Aber um die Frage wirklich beantworten zu können, müssten wir die Komponenten wissen -- nicht dass das Netzteil nicht in der Lage ist den Rechner sinnvoll zu versorgen, da die aufgedruckten Werte erstunken und erlogen sind.


----------



## claster17 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

SFX ist nur der Formfaktor, also die Größe des Netzteils. Es erfüllt aber die elektrischen ATX-Spezifikationen.


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Claster sagt etwas ganz anderes ala du @Stefan

Es hat 550Watt 80+ Gold
Also denke es ist effizient

Will eine gtx 970 g1 gaming und ein intel pwntoik g9543 damit powern also mehr als genug


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Claster sagt etwas ganz anderes ala du @Stefan

Es hat 550Watt 80+ Gold
Also denke es ist effizient

Will eine gtx 970 g1 gaming und ein intel pentium g9543 damit powern also mehr als genug


----------



## LP96 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Nö stimmt schon die Frage nach Komponenten. Schließlich könntest du ein ATX-Netzteil nicht in ein SFX Gehäuse einbauen.
Netzteil Bezeichnung wäre gut. 550W Gold sagt jetzt nicht viel aus. Die Effizienz wird, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, bei 115V DC gemessen und nicht 230V AC.
Dadurch kann das schon schlechter laufen im europäischen Netz als woanders auf der Welt.


----------



## claster17 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Wo gibts denn ein 115V Gleichstromnetz?
Bei 80+ wird normalerweise vom 120V-US-Netz ausgegangen. In unserem 230V-Netz laufen Netzteile nochmals ein Stück effizienter.

Ich hab weiter oben nur gesagt, dass man es rein elektrisch kompatibel sein müsste. Ob es auch läuft bzw. ein gutes Netzteil ist, hab ich nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



LP96 schrieb:


> Die Effizienz wird, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, bei 115V DC gemessen und nicht 230V AC.


Sind Netzteile bei 230V nicht idR effizienter?



> Es hat 550Watt 80+ Gold
> Also denke es ist effizient


Das sagt nichts über die Qualität aus. Nur eben dass es relativ effizient ist. Genug Leistung spuckt das Ding für deinen PC schon aus.


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Ärgerlich da ich nicht wusste dass es verschiedene Netzteile gibt und es das erste mal ist dass ich einen Pc baue.

Naja aus Fehlern lernt man.

Hier ist das Ding: Just found at #ebaykleinanzeigen*https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...l-fsp550-50sggba-neuwertig/683068321-225-1546


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum  SFXATX,

wenn Du Dir einen Rechner zusammenstellen willst, erstelle hier ein Thema, dann bekommst Du 
fundierte Hilfe oder liess die Themen durch und such Dir ein Thema mit Deinen Anforderungen heraus
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

SFX Netzteile sind kleinen, haben kleine Lüfter und sind in der Regel lauter. Andererseits gibt es
gute kleine Gehäuse, die nur mit SFX Netzteilen zu betreiben sind. Wenn Du sowas suchst, hast Du
alles richtig gemacht. Der Hersteller Deines Netzteiles, FSP baut hochwertige Netzteile, das funktioniert
schon, auch wenn Du zum selben Preis im ATX Format noch bessere Netzteile bekommen könntest.

z.B. DAN Cases A4-SFX v1 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das kleinste Gamingehäuse überhaupt brauchst natürlich ein SFX Netzteil

Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen des Rechners!


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Das Netzteil hat anscheinend nur ein SATA Kabel.  

Kann ich also gleich wieder verkaufen oder?


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Das Netzteil hat anscheinend nur ein SATA Kabel.  

Kann ich also gleich wieder verkaufen oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



SFXATX schrieb:


> Es hat 550Watt 80+ Gold
> Also denke es ist effizient


A: Welche Reifen soll ich für meinen Gold kaufen?!
B: Was für ein Golf
A; ein roter

Diese Info hilft also nicht allzu viel...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



SFXATX schrieb:


> ...Das Netzteil hat anscheinend nur ein SATA Kabel.
> 
> Kann ich also gleich wieder verkaufen oder?


Mach am besten ein Foto vom Netzteil


----------



## SFXATX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Hey ich habe das  Netzteil aufgegeben da meine Graka noch zusätzlich ein 6 pin und ein 8 pin braucht. 

Könnt ihr mir ein Netzteil empfehlen? 

Grafikkarte: Gtx 970 G1 gaming windforce
Cpu: Intel pentium g4560


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

400W sollten reichen: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das gibt auch noch ohne Kabelmanagement, kostet dann 9€ weniger: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder einfach irgendein anderes von hier (abgesehen von den unter „Office“ gelisteten natürlich): Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)
Such dir einfach eins zwischen 400 und 550W aus, wobei letzteres schon ziemlich überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## SFXATX (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Sicher? dass ist die übertaktete version der 970. hat 3 lüfter.

danke vielmals


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



SFXATX schrieb:


> Sicher? dass ist die übertaktete version der 970. hat 3 lüfter.
> 
> danke vielmals


Die zieht keine 200W, die CPU 50W, das Board 30W, SSD nix, HDD 15W, Lüfter 1W.
Ja, eine L10-400 reicht für Mittelklassekarten und Desktop CPUs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



SFXATX schrieb:


> Sicher? dass ist die übertaktete version der 970. hat 3 lüfter.
> 
> danke vielmals



Ja, selbst mit ZWEI 7970 und 'nem FX8350 musst schon das System echt prügeln, um gen 600W zu kommen.


----------



## SFXATX (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Das sind die einzigen die bei mir in der Nähe verkauft werden:

OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W ATX 2.2 (OCZ500MXSP) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

und das 

Silver Power SP-SS500 500W - Test/Review (Exklusiv)

Das Silver Power bevorzuge ich. Gut?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Nein SFXATX, das sind beides uralte Netzteile, deren Technik nicht mit heutiger Hardware harmoniert.
Wir haben Dir eine Liste geschickt. Bestell einfach online, dass geht schnell, sicher und einfach:

Such Dir, je nachdem, wieviel Geld Du ausgeben möchstest und was Du an zukünftiger Aufrüstung
geplant hast hier eines aus. Aktuell reichen 400W, ideal wäre des Pure Power 10 400W von BeQuiet
be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Whisper M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Welches Gehäuse hast Du?


----------



## SFXATX (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Hah ich sehe wie wichtig das Netzteil sein kann 

Ich will nicht online bestellen da ich es heute holen möchte

Aber wenn das bequiet besser als das ist dann bestelle ich online 

Sharkoon WPM500 Bronze PC-Netzteil (500 Watt, ATX, Kabelmanagement) Sharkoon WPM500 Bronze PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Sorry wegen Noob


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Das Sharkoon ist Crap.
Kauf es dir online und fertig. Dann wartest du eben noch 1-2 Tage.
Besser als jetzt irgendein Müll zu keufen.


----------



## SFXATX (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Danke, habe habe mir das 400Watt Netzteil gekauft


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*



SFXATX schrieb:


> Das sind die einzigen die bei mir in der Nähe verkauft werden:
> 
> OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W ATX 2.2 (OCZ500MXSP) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> 
> ...


Wo hast du den Schrott denn ausgegraben?! Die Teile sind ja fast älter als ich!
Also Finger weg von den beiden!

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn jetzt gerade? Mach mal Bild und lads hoch...


----------



## SFXATX (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: SFX und ATX? Großer Unterschied?*

Das Netzteil ist erst wenige Wochen alt, es stammt aus einem Mantiz Venus eGPU-Gehäuse und funktioniert selbstverständlich einwandfrei.
Es wurde nur ausgetauscht, da das eGPU-Gehäuse den angeschlossenen Laptop zu jeder Zeit mit Ladestrom versorgt und so auch im Standby-Modus aktiv (und daher hörbar) bleibt. Aus diesem Grund wurde ein Netzteil mit semi-passiver Lüftersteuerung verbaut. In einem Desktop oder HTPC sollte sich das Netzteil aber natürlich auch im Standby vollständig abschalten und so nicht mehr hörbar sein. Im Betrieb ist es angenehm leise, besonders für ein SFX-Netzteil, wo die Lüfterdurchmesser natürlich immer etwas geringer sind aufgrund der Geräteabmaße.
Das Netzteil ist 80 Plus Gold zertifiziert und arbeitet daher sehr effizient. Auf dem Label des Geräts steht davon zwar nichts, doch auf der offiziellen 80 Plus Webseite (Ecova Plug Load Solutions bzw. Ecova Plug Load Solutions)

Fotos: atxsfx - Album on Imgur


----------

